# Riverside Community College (CA) paramedic program 2011...



## FoleyArtist (Jun 20, 2011)

Anybody applied to this years program beginning in September recieve their letters in the mail yet? The letter that gives your orientation and prep course information and times?


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 20, 2011)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> Anybody applied to this years program beginning in September recieve their letters in the mail yet? The letter that gives your orientation and prep course information and times?



I think mine was in late July, but it's been a few years. Good luck!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2011)

What is RCC?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2011)

Riverside (CA) Community College.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 22, 2011)

RCC is one of the more respected paramedic schools in the area for going above and beyond the minimum required training, maby too far above and beyond. I did not go there but know alot of Great medics that did.

two things that i like is their paramilitary structure with MANDITORY PT, class B uniforms and CLASS A dress uniforms. yea, i kinda like uniforms with some starch. the other being that they make you do 1/2 your internship on a non fire ambulance and 1/2 on a medic engine:wub: so you get exposed to both worlds.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be a student at RCC this fall.. I had no idea they had a medic program.. How good is it, in comparison to say.. UCLA's medic program?


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 22, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> RCC is one of the more respected paramedic schools in the area for going above and beyond the minimum required training, maby too far above and beyond. I did not go there but know alot of Great medics that did.
> 
> two things that i like is their paramilitary structure with MANDITORY PT, class B uniforms and CLASS A dress uniforms. yea, i kinda like uniforms with some starch. the other being that they make you do 1/2 your internship on a non fire ambulance and 1/2 on a medic engine:wub: so you get exposed to both worlds.



If they can find an AMR preceptor. I did my ambo time on a CDF box in the desert.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 22, 2011)

Ivan_13 said:


> I will be a student at RCC this fall.. I had no idea they had a medic program.. How good is it, in comparison to say.. UCLA's medic program?



I would go to any program outside of LA County. Not because of Freeman specifically, but because LACo EMS is a joke.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jun 23, 2011)

Ivan_13 said:


> I will be a student at RCC this fall.. I had no idea they had a medic program.. How good is it, in comparison to say.. UCLA's medic program?



Apples and Oranges. Unless you find someone who attended both programs, your answer will be fairly subjective. I'm currently attending Freeman, but there's no way I could compare it to Riverside.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jun 27, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> Apples and Oranges. Unless you find someone who attended both programs, your answer will be fairly subjective. I'm currently attending Freeman, but there's no way I could compare it to Riverside.



Just curious since I see your going to freeman hows the comp. of getting in the program was it hard?


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Jun 29, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> two things that i like is their paramilitary structure with MANDITORY PT, class B uniforms and CLASS A dress uniforms. yea, i kinda like uniforms with some starch. the other being that they make you do 1/2 your internship on a non fire ambulance and 1/2 on a medic engine:wub: so you get exposed to both worlds.


Wow. That is pretty ridiculous. How does the manditory PT, uniforms, or paramilitary structure make them a better school? And why do they let you ride on a fire engine? Seems like you should do all your rides on a vehicle that can do 1/2 the job - transport.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jun 30, 2011)

Callen909 said:


> Just curious since I see your going to freeman hows the comp. of getting in the program was it hard?




Definitely. The application process is pretty lengthy. They don't require any real requisites outside of the experience, but applicants graded based on a point system. I had A&P from college, ACLS, and a few other certs under my belt. But other than that, it'll come down to your HOBET and medical score, along with your interview.

The other thing that you can't control that will make it easy or hard to get in is how many local sponsored people the Fire Departments put in. They have first dibs when it comes to the program, but luckily, many of the departments around here have slashed budgets currently, so they're putting less people through. That means more seats are available for privates.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone heard what the orientation or prep class will entail for RCC?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Wow. That is pretty ridiculous. How does the manditory PT, uniforms, or paramilitary structure make them a better school? And why do they let you ride on a fire engine? Seems like you should do all your rides on a vehicle that can do 1/2 the job - transport.



Personally I like the PT and uniforms along with the paramilitary structure. It teaches discipline and keeps you in shape. I have been on both sides (fire and EMS) and as far as discipline goes fire has EMS beat in this area by a long shot. Along with discipline is respect, another aspect that alot of people don't have. 

In RCC area and my area the fire department beats EMS to the scene the majority of the time. So having a medic student ride with fire gives them the duty of being first on scene. Arriving on scene and already having the patient intubated along with IV access or IO access is alot different then arriving on scene to just the patient with nothing already started. 

And it also gives the medic student a view of both sides to help them decide if they want to go the firefighter route or if they want to go the EMS only route.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 26, 2011)

m0nster986 said:


> Has anyone heard what the orientation or prep class will entail for RCC?




heavy A&P review, cardiology, pharmacology, EMT skills, Essay writing, i'm forgetting a few. and business attire only

2 weeks long m-f 8-5

i'm taking it next week if they ever release the class online to register haha.


----------



## Imacho (Jul 26, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Wow. That is pretty ridiculous. How does the manditory PT, uniforms, or paramilitary structure make them a better school? And why do they let you ride on a fire engine? Seems like you should do all your rides on a vehicle that can do 1/2 the job - transport.



not ridiculous if it works. I'm finishing up at that program now. PT promotes team building and wakes you up in the morning for skills practice. i enjoyed the PT portion. We train at the Public Safety Training Center with the fire academy and sheriffs academy. they both wear uniforms. so it makes sense that we should as well. it looks professional and disciplined.
We are the #1 school in the state for a reason. I dont know the exact reason, but im sure the paramilitary structure has a major role. RCC has a 94 - 96% first try pass rate on the national registry test. (look it up if are skeptical)
There are 2 sides to paramedics in so cal. Public (fire) and Private (AMR).
The fire engine is first on 95% of the time. When AMR arrives on scene they continue treatment that has already been initiated by fire. We need both sides of the  service to be successful. first on, and transporting medic. i am enjoying my engine time, however i will enjoy my time with AMR much more because i like to see the treatment in action and talk with the DR's at the receiving facility.

The prep course begins this monday. it is a time for the instructors to take 2 weeks and learn who you are are what your plans are for when you leave the program with your P card. its alot of fun, to meet your new classmates,  form squads, and learn how the academy functions.


----------



## Imacho (Jul 26, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Wow. That is pretty ridiculous. How does the manditory PT, uniforms, or paramilitary structure make them a better school? And why do they let you ride on a fire engine? Seems like you should do all your rides on a vehicle that can do 1/2 the job - transport.



Are the engines in Denver all BLS? Do any have ALS at all?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2011)

Imacho said:


> There are 2 sides to paramedics in so cal. Public (fire) and Private (AMR).


No. There are two sides to paramedics in Riverside. There's one side to 911 paramedics in Los Angeles county, 1 side to paramedics, period, in Orange County, and multiple sides in San Diego, with the primary private service in the City of San Diego being Rural Metro, not AMR. 




> The fire engine is first on 95% of the time.


 Sounds like they need more ambulances, thus who ever wrote the contract with AMR screwed the pooch. 



> We need both sides of the  service to be successful.


No. Fire department first response is simply an unnecessary duplication of resources. 




> The prep course begins this monday. it is a time for the instructors to take 2 weeks and learn who you are are what your plans are for when you leave the program with your P card.


...which is none of their business and shouldn't take 2 weeks to accomplish even if it was.


----------



## Imacho (Jul 26, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> No. There are two sides to paramedics in Riverside. There's one side to 911 paramedics in Los Angeles county, 1 side to paramedics, period, in Orange County, and multiple sides in San Diego, with the primary private service in the City of San Diego being Rural Metro, not AMR.
> 
> 
> Sounds like they need more ambulances, thus who ever wrote the contract with AMR screwed the pooch.
> ...



WOW! Just because a school isn't doing the way you learned, doesn't mean it's wrong, its just the way we get it done. 

LA and OC are too restricted to even begin to use Medic training because a hospital is less than 5 minutes away. They think that all Riverside and ICEMA medics are cowboys and over treat their pt's needs when really they have much better protocols cause the transport time may exceed 30 or 60 minutes.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2011)

Imacho said:


> WOW! Just because a school isn't doing the way you learned, doesn't mean it's wrong, its just the way we get it done.




Learned? I'm using this thing called reason. Besides, the majority of my complaints are about the underlying system design. If I wanted to complain about the school, I'd issue my standard complaint about a school punishing everyone because some people can't figure out how to dress themselves without mommy and daddy around.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Jul 26, 2011)

Imacho said:


> Are the engines in Denver all BLS? Do any have ALS at all?


Yes all engines in Denver are BLS. Ambulances are double Paramedic. All critical life saving interventions can be performed by a BLS unit, and engines are only dispatched on critical calls and fire/hazmat/extrication/rescue calls. This way engines aren't roaring around town to help grandma who hasn't pooped in a few days and is now having abd pain. She doesn't need 4 firefighters and a fire-truck, she needs an ambulance and a paramedic.

Now where I work (just outside of denver) all engines have at LEAST 2 paramedics on them, with each ambulance having 1 paramedic. Yep, thats right, at least 3 paramedics per call (typically its 4 or 5). Most calls resemble a monkey copulating with a football. Plus these $500,000 engines will respond to the call, drive to the hospital to pick up their firefighter, then drive back to the station; and yes this is all for grandma with a bowel obstruction who really only needed something for her nausea and a ride to the hospital.

The second nursing schools and medical schools start incorporating PT and paramilitary BS into their education is about the same time we should be doing it. EMS is not the same work as LE or Fire, they require very different skill sets and demeanors. Educating people to blindly follow orders in the name of discipline is detrimental to patient care. Read what happens to patients when nurses don't feel they can question doctor's orders... patients die. Healthcare is a team effort where everyone has equal ability to voice opinions and concerns about the direction of patient care. Paramilitary crap is not conducive to this team effort approach.

PS. I am not saying the program sucks, I fully believe that good paramedics come out of there, I'm just questioning the inclusion of the paramilitary stuff.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 26, 2011)

Imacho said:


> not ridiculous if it works.


It doesn't.  RCC -- while indeed better than many in the area -- is still a laughable joke nationwide.  And all the paramilitary BS is a big reason for that.  RCC caters not to those who want to be medical professionals, but to the 95 percent who wannabe firemen.  All the stupid uniform and PT crap plays into that mindset.  It is a waste of valuable time that should be spent on medicine.

You can tell right away what RCC is all about from the website.  Any school that actually encourages you to get the quicky certification first, and then maybe get the degree later, is educationally unsound.  That's like building a house before you pour the foundation.  It's retarded.

RCC's program directors' PhD in education came out of a Cracker Jacks box.  And his right hand man is a career CDF firemonkey.  They sure know how to talk a good game though.

Given two equally prepared candidates, I'd put my money on the one coming out of Freeman being significantly better than the one going to RCC.


----------



## Imacho (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it's cool to have a dual medic unit. It sounds like it works well in that area. Personally, I believe that way should be the standard. However, some divisions are saying they can't afford it and run single medic units.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 26, 2011)

Imacho said:


> I think it's cool to have a dual medic unit. It sounds like it works well in that area. Personally, I believe that way should be the standard. However, some divisions are saying they can't afford it and run single medic units.


That's a valid concern in Kalifornia, where they've been bankrupt for decades due to poor management.  But medics don't cost a department any more than any other fireman, so it doesn't really bear out.  Where it makes a difference is in the privates, where the glut of basics keeps wages artificially low.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ Hidell said:


> It doesn't.  RCC -- while indeed better than many in the area -- is still a laughable joke nationwide.  And all the paramilitary BS is a big reason for that.  RCC caters not to those who want to be medical professionals, but to the 95 percent who wannabe firemen.  All the stupid uniform and PT crap plays into that mindset.  It is a waste of valuable time that should be spent on medicine.
> 
> You can tell right away what RCC is all about from the website.  Any school that actually encourages you to get the quicky certification first, and then maybe get the degree later, is educationally unsound.  That's like building a house before you pour the foundation.  It's retarded.
> 
> ...



Really? A school that holds spots for FD and ONLY sends interns to fire departments, and FD's in LACo at that. Having gone to RCC several years ago, I can tell you first hand, they do not cater to wannabe firemen. Many of the instructors, classroom and skills are not fire-based, out of the two associate directors, one is CDF, the other is not. I would take any intern who didn't intern in LA or OC.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jul 28, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> Really? A school that holds spots for FD and ONLY sends interns to fire departments, and FD's in LACo at that. Having gone to RCC several years ago, I can tell you first hand, they do not cater to wannabe firemen. Many of the instructors, classroom and skills are not fire-based, out of the two associate directors, one is CDF, the other is not. I would take any intern who didn't intern in LA or OC.




Everytime I see this argument for "Durr, they only send students to the fire department, that school sucks..." or "Hurrr, every medic that comes out of LACO is a piece of ****." I shake my head. Just take a look at LACo, the only option for first in 911 service is the fire department. What would you prefer the school do? Send their interns with a 3rd service ambulance company that is the 911 transport in the area? Perhaps tearing tape for the fire medic would be a good way to spend an internship? Freeman does what it can given the terrible surrounding area that is LA.


This whole penis size determined by where I went to school thing is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 28, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> Everytime I see this argument for "Durr, they only send students to the fire department, that school sucks..." or "Hurrr, every medic that comes out of LACO is a piece of ****." I shake my head. Just take a look at LACo, the only option for first in 911 service is the fire department. What would you prefer the school do? Send their interns with a 3rd service ambulance company that is the 911 transport in the area? Perhaps tearing tape for the fire medic would be a good way to spend an internship? Freeman does what it can given the terrible surrounding area that is LA.
> 
> 
> This whole penis size determined by where I went to school thing is utterly ridiculous.



Maybe they could send students to one of the 3 neighboring counties where there is non-FD ALS and the protocols aren't absolute crap. There are ways. I don't think every medic in LACo is terrible, I work PT in LACo. I don't think all FD medics are terrible. I do think it is a bad place to train new paramedics. DHS has even said that the reason they are so Mother May I is that there are over 4000 certified medics working in LACo and there are a bunch of knuckleheads(cough, Lancaster, cough), ruining it and they can't discipline these guys without a bunch of flak from the union. This is also based on my personal experience with new medics trained in LA coming out to counties where they have to think without a base to call on every response. Some can do it, others can't.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 29, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> Really? A school that holds spots for FD and ONLY sends interns to fire departments, and FD's in LACo at that. ... I would take any intern who didn't intern in LA or OC.


Sorry... I didn't realise we were comparing students and departments.  I thought we were comparing schools.  My mistake.



> Having gone to RCC several years ago, I can tell you first hand, they do not cater to wannabe firemen. Many of the instructors, classroom and skills are not fire-based, out of the two associate directors, one is CDF, the other is not.


Having lived in RC (Murietta) and LACo (Manhattan Beach) for years, and attended a lot of classes with RCC and Freeman grads, and discussed it at length with RCCs director (who is a very good guy), it is my educated conclusion that it is very overrated.  However, again I say, they're better than most.  That's just not saying much in SoCal.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 29, 2011)

PS.  And they'd be a much better school if they spent half the time on medicine that they spend on PT and uniform BS.

And if you think protocols define the quality of a medic, that is another poor reflection on what RCC teaches.  But then again, that is the predominant mentality in SoCal.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 29, 2011)

AJ Hidell said:


> PS.  And they'd be a much better school if they spent half the time on medicine that they spend on PT and uniform BS.
> 
> And if you think protocols define the quality of a medic, that is another poor reflection on what RCC teaches.  But then again, that is the predominant mentality in SoCal.



I don't think protocols define a medic, I do think that when you work in a system that discourages critical thinking, it does little to help an intern in that same situation. I hate SoCal EMS, believe me, if I could, I'd be on the 1st plane to somewhere with a decent 3rd service. RCC isn't perfect, but Freeman is just as overrated, due to it's loose association with UCLA. I know good and bad medics from both schools. But protocols are also at least a small indicator of how much the EMSA trusts the providers in their system.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 31, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> I don't think protocols define a medic, I do think that when you work in a system that discourages critical thinking, it does little to help an intern in that same situation. I hate SoCal EMS, believe me, if I could, I'd be on the 1st plane to somewhere with a decent 3rd service. RCC isn't perfect, but Freeman is just as overrated, due to it's loose association with UCLA. I know good and bad medics from both schools. But protocols are also at least a small indicator of how much the EMSA trusts the providers in their system.


^  Agreed!


----------

